# Kornberg-Team-Challenge



## softcake (12. April 2008)

Servus.

An alle, die am 13. Juli 2008 noch nichts vor haben: Wir laden ein zur _*Kornberg-Team-Challenge*_!

Mehr auf www.kornberg-team-challenge.de.

Gruß

softcake


----------



## softcake (3. Juli 2008)

up!

Noch 10 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (20. Juni 2009)

*Es ist wieder soweit: Am 12. Juli findet die 2. Kornberg-Team-Challenge statt!
*
Bei der KTC handelt es sich um ein Staffelrennen. Jedes Team besteht aus drei Fahrern, von denen jeder 9km / 300Hm zurücklegen muss.

Uphill auf Waldwegen / Straße, Downhill auf MTB-Strecke / Schotterwegen / Straße.

Start / Ziel ist am Fußballplatz in Martinlamitz.

Info unter www.kornberg-team-challenge.de.

softcake


----------



## softcake (22. Juni 2010)

Alle Jahre wieder *DAS* Staffelrennen in Nordostoberfranken:

*Die Kornberg-Team-Challenge 2010*

Termin: Sonntag, 11. Juli um 14:00Uhr, Start/Ziel Fußballplatz Martinlamitz.

Mehr auf www.kornberg-team-challenge.de

softcake


----------

